# IBS-D and trying to get pregnant



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm 24 and trying to get pregnant. I'm IBS-D and it's pretty steadily severe. Can any of you tell me what to expect with pregnancy and IBS? Do you still get nauseous morning sickness or is it D instead? I just have no idea what to expect as far as it altering my sxs, so if you guys could help me out it would be great. Thank you!


----------



## KAGivens (Feb 20, 2005)

I am 24 as well and when I was pregnant 4 years ago my IBS symptoms went completly away. I was so excited because I thought I was cured, that lasted until my son was a year old and then my symptoms gradually came back. I don't know if they would go away in your case cause as you know everyone is different, but my doc told me this is very common and while you're breatfeeding they get better as well. So I would say try not to worry about it too much maybe you'll have some luck and get a little reprieve from your symptoms.


----------



## sheri (Jan 1, 2005)

I am currently 15 wks pregnant for the first time- I Like you was worried and still am about how my IBS-D would affect the pregnancy. Well I can tell you as soon as I was pregnant the diarrhea totally went away- I actually got quite constipated- and not much nauseousness at all. Now in my second trimester the constipation isn't so bad-but it's been nice being able to eat all the foods i couldn't before.The only thing that still worries me is the bowel pain. Today I have had quite bad bowel pains all day and I worry that it's only going to get worse as the baby grows.So I still don't know what to expect just hope i won't have days like this too often.Anyways - all my doctors say IBS isn't a problem in pregnancy -so good luck to you!


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you for your feedback! I hope mine goes away during pregnancy like you guys, it would be nice to have a little repreive.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

the bad thing with ibs is whatever else we get we rarely get a change in symptoms just a few more.... pregnancy makes ibs worse or cures for some, sometimes curing altogether and mostly just for the preganancy, to do with more stable hormones or something *forgotten lecture*, congrats and i hope all goes well


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you! It's my first and to tell you the truth I'm really nervous about the whole thing. I suppose when you make the decision to start trying it gets pretty real


----------

